# Names on Sports Jersey



## Jj021707 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good evening quick question my husband and i are going to be putting names on back of 100% polyester soccer jerseys the Jerseys already have anumber on back and a sponsored logo on front I believe there are plastisol transfers that were put on how do we prevent whats alreay on there from messing up when heat pressing the name? Please help


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Teflon sheet or a silicon baking sheet over it and you are good to go. One on top and one on the bottom. The silicon parchment (disposable) works great. Use a new sheet for each press.


----------



## Jj021707 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for that would wax paper work? If not do you know where I might find some disposable partcment baking sheets?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Stahls sells kraft paper that is treated with a non sticky coating. I use it all the time. It doesn't leave that plastic shiny look like the teflon does.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Jj021707 said:


> Thanks for that would wax paper work? If not do you know where I might find some disposable partcment baking sheets?


Webstaurant.com. Get silicon not quillon.


----------



## Jj021707 (Mar 27, 2014)

Another quick question can u use non stick baking parchment papwe? And also what temperature should I set my machine for to do the jerseys we have a sunie and are using the name transfers from transfer express. Please help thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't see a problem with that. Use the time and temp recommended by your transfer supplier.


----------



## Jj021707 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks we got them all fine last night the look awesome we had a few taste jerseys. That we totally messed up but finally got it right. Thanks again and p.s. parchment paper worked great


----------

